# Yếu sinh lý là gì? Nguyên nhân và cách chữa yếu sinh lý hiệu quả an toàn nhất



## Megao8918 (5/4/19)

Yếu sinh lý luôn là nỗi ám ảnh của các quý ông mỗi khi lâm trận. Do đó, việc tìm hiểu các thông tin về yếu sinh lý chính là bí quyết giúp đấng mày râu nhanh chóng lấy lại đời sống sinh hoạt tình dục “sung mãn”. Hãy cùng theo dõi chủ đề ngày hôm nay “Yếu sinh lý là gì? Nguyên nhân và cách chữa yếu sinh lý hiệu quả an toàn nhất” cá bạn nhé.






_Yếu sinh lý là nỗi ám ảnh rất lớn của các quý ông mỗi khi lâm trận_​
*Yếu sinh lý là gì?*
Yếu sinh lý là tình trạng cậu nhỏ không có khả năng cương cứng hoặc không duy trì được trạng thái cương cứng khi quan hệ nam nữ. Tình trạng này hay còn gọi là “bất lực” ở các quý ông.
Đặc biệt, nếu tình trạng yếu sinh lý kéo dài có thể gây hậu quả nghiêm trọng như liệt dương, suy thận thậm chí là vô sinh và rất khó điều trị. Nam giới cần trang bị những kiến thức cần thiết để phòng tránh cũng như điều trị kịp thời khi xuất hiện _5 dấu hiệu yếu sinh lý ở nam giới_.

*3 mức độ yếu sinh lý ở nam giới*

Yếu sinh lý thể nhẹ: Nam giới chỉ gặp khó khăn trong việc cương cứng dương vật ở một thời điểm nào đó, vẫn có thể quan hệ bình thường được.
Yếu sinh lý thể trung bình: Nam giới vẫn có nhu cầu trong chuyện “chăn gối” nhưng sự ham muốn bị tụt giảm đi nhiều, mỗi lần dương vật có thể cương cứng được thì cần có thời gian.
Yếu sinh lý thể nặng: Không còn cảm giác ham muốn. Dương vật khi đứng kích thích cũng khó cương cứng.
*Nguyên nhân gây yếu sinh lý ở nam giới*

Tâm lý căng thẳng: Thường xuyên căng thẳng, mệt mỏi, stress… là nguyên nhân dẫn đến nhiều bất ổn của việc “giao hợp”.
Lạm dụng chất kích thích: Sử dụng rượu bia, thuốc lá, ma túy làm giảm hoocmon testosterone dẫn tới tình trạng yếu sinh lý.
Chế độ ăn uống mất cân bằng: Thiếu vitamin, kẽm, axit amin… ảnh hưởng lớn đến việc sản xuất tinh trùng ở nam giới.
Béo phì: Nam giới mắc bệnh béo phì làm giảm lượng máu dồn về dương vật dẫn đến trạng thái khó cương cứng.
Do bệnh lý: Một số bệnh liên quan tới thận, đường tiết niệu, tim mạch… gây nên các tổn thương dây thần kinh nhạy cảm của cơ quan tình dục cũng là nguyên nhân yếu sinh lý .
Tuổi tác: Suy giảm hormone sinh dục testosterone là tình trạng chung của quý ông tuổi trung niên.
Ngoài ra, một số nguyên nhân khác như: dài – hẹp bao quy đầu, thủ dâm, thức đêm thường xuyên… cũng dẫn đến hiện tượng yếu sinh lý ở nam giới.

*Giải pháp chữa yếu sinh lý ở nam giới*
Nguyên tắc chung khi _chữa yếu sinh lý ở nam giới_ là hướng đến việc tăng nồng độ hoocmon sinh dục nam Testosterone; từ đó cải thiện chất lượng tình dục.

*        Chữa yếu sinh lý bằng thuốc Tây*

Các loại thuốc Tây được dùng phổ biến trong chữa yếu sinh lý bao gồm:

Thuốc hỗ trợ tăng cường sinh lý: Vixmen, Viagra, Vipmax… có tác dụng cung cấp hàm lượng hoocmon testosterone trong cơ thể nam giới.
Thuốc điều trị bệnh yếu sinh lý: Thường là các loại thuốc kháng sinh dùng để điều trị một số bệnh dẫn tới yếu sinh lý ở nam giới như viêm tinh hoàn, viêm tuyến tiền liệt…
Tuy nhiên khi sử dụng thuốc chữa yếu sinh lý, trong bất cứ trường hợp nào bệnh nhân cũng phải tuân theo chỉ định của bác sĩ. Tuyệt đối không sử dụng thuốc Tây điều trị yếu sinh lý tùy tiện bởi có thể làm bệnh nặng hơn và gây ra tác dụng phụ không mong muốn.

*        Thực phẩm bảo vệ sức khỏe – Giải pháp an toàn, khách hàng tin dùng*

Một trong những phương pháp chữa yếu sinh lý ở nam giới là tích cực bổ sung dưỡng chất có lợi cho hệ sinh dục. Những thực phẩm BVSK giúp cải thiện tình trạng yếu sinh lý mà người bệnh có thể áp dụng, được khách hàng tin dùng như Oyster Man.






_Hàu Oyster Man – Thực phẩm BVSK tăng cường sinh lý nam giới hiệu quả an toàn nhất_​
_Oyster Man_ được khách hàng ủng hộ đánh giá cao nhờ công năng vượt trội, và giá cả rất hợp lý, hợp túi tiền người Việt. Oyster Man với thành phần và công năng tập trung tăng cường Testosterone nội sinh, đẩy mạnh tuần hoàn máu lưu thông giúp cơ thể nam giới khỏe mạnh, nguồn sinh lực dồi dào. Hơn thế, so với những sản phẩm thực phẩm BVSK trên thị trường, _Oyster Man_ vững tin cạnh tranh về giá cả. Bởi 3T Group với mong muốn sản xuất sản phẩm chất lượng phục vụ nhu cầu của người Việt.
Với những kiến thức bổ ích trên hy vọng các bạn hiểu rõ “Yếu sinh là gì? Nguyên nhân và cách chữa yếu sinh lý hiệu quả, an toàn nhất” để cuộc yêu thăng hoa hơn.


----------

